# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Apo, Gülen ve Hasan El Sabah

## maturidi

Apo, Gülen ve Hasan El Sabah... Yazar : Baki üzışık 



_____ ğAlamut Kalesiğni okuyanlar bilir. 

Hasan el Sabbahğın Demavendğde nasıl bir fedai ordusu kurduğunu.

Nizam-ül Mülkğe neler çektirdiğini ve sonunda nasıl öldürttüğünü. Nasıl sürükleyici bir hikayedir bilirsiniz Alamut Kalesiğ Kendi kendime çok kızdım.

Niye mi? 

Alamut Kalesiğni neden daha önce okuyamadık. 

Okuyup yorumlayamadık. 

Yorumlayıp uygulayamadık diye. 

İşte bunun için kendi kendime çok kızdım, çünkü birileri bizden önce okuyup yorumlamış, yorumlayıp uygulamaya geçmişler bile. 

Kimler mi?

PKKğya ne demeli. 

Ya Fethullah Gülen tarikatına? 

APO İmralığda ama terör aldı başını gidiyor. ülke iç savaşın eşiğinde. Her gün bir yerden çatışma haberleri geliyor. Fethullah Amerikağda ama gazeteleri, televizyonları, bankaları, askerleri aslanlar (!) gibi çalışıyor. Peki Hasan El Sabah ne yapmıştı Alamutğta?

Fakir aile çocuklarını toplayıp onlara askeri eğitim veren nam-ı diger ğSeydunağ, gencecik çocukları haşhaşla uyutup onları kendi yarattığı sahte cennete gönderiyordu. Burada uyanıp gözünü açan gençler, hurilere aşık oluyorlardı. Daha sonra tekrar uyuşturucu verilerek uyutulur ve dünyaya geri döndüklerine inanarak eski yaşamlarına devam ederlerdi. Ancak aşık oldukları hurilere ulaşmak için cennetin anahtarının elinde olduğuna inandıkları ğSeydunağnın emriyle ölmeleri gerekirdi. Yani kendilerini feda etmeleri. 

Sizce bu iki zat-ın Hasan el Sabbahğa benzer yanları yok mu? 

İkisinin de emrinde binlerce feda eylemcisi var. 

APO, bağımsızlık, özgürlük teraneleriyle binlerce kadın, genç ve çocuğu ateş hattına sürüyor. Hayatlarına kastediyor. Fethullah daha temkinli. O henüz gizli gizli (!) örgütleniyor. ünce medya patronu oluyor. Banka sahibi oluyor. Hükümetteki yandaşlarıyla iyi geçinip onların kaynaklarını kullanıyor. 

Okulları, dershaneleriyle iyilik meleği havalarında. Amerikağnın himayesinde güven içinde gül gibi geçinip gidiyor. 

Yani Cumhuriyet Gazetesi uyarılarında haklı. Durum kötü... Geçen gün bir arkadaşımdan aldığım elektronik postayı sizinle paylaşmak istiyorum.: 

ğYıl 1988 veya 1989 olmalı ya da 1990..Cumhuriyet gazetesinin 2. sayfası..bir haber yorum (emin değilim ama Cüneyt Aracayürek imzalı gibi hatırlıyorum)Türkiye`deki tüm islamcı gurup ve tarikatları bir araya getiren bir girişimden bahsediyordu...

Bu yazıya göre söz konusu gurup ve tarikat temsilcileri İstanbul Fatih`te bir islamcı(Aksiyon veya Rehber gibi bir dergi..Fethullahçı) derginin bürosunda toplanarak "İslami şura" adlı bir örgüt çatısı altında birleşme kararı almışlar ve bir manifesto yayınlamışlar..Bu manifestoya göre asıl amaç Türkiye`de mevcut rejimi yıkmak amacıyla önce yasal tüm yollar denenecek...devletin kilit mekanizmalarına adam yerleştirerek bürokrasi ele geçirilecek...orduya sızmanın tüm yöntem ve araçları kullanılacak..şartlar olgunlaştıgında devletin "yasal yollardan" ele geçirilmesi engellenecek olursa silahlı bir kalkışma yoluna gidilecek.. bu toplantıya dönemin bakanlarından Mehmet Keçecilerğin de katıldığı, Almanya`daki C. Kaplan`ın (ki daha sonra Anadolu Federe İslam devleti`ni ilan ederek şura ile bağlarını geçici olarak kopardı,ama dikkat çeken husus şura`da öngörülen düzen de tam da bu) bir temsilci gönderdiği gibi bilgiler de yer alıyordu. 

Yıl 2006. iktidarda inanç ve eylemde radikal müslüman olarak tanınan bir başbakanımız var. 

Son günlerde olup bitenler bizleri daha fazla düşünmeye ve harekete geçmeye sevk etmeli. 

Durum tam şura`nın öngördüğü gibi: 

Devletin neredeyse tüm bürokratik mekanizmaları işgal altında. Ordu ne durumda bilmiyorum...Sadece bir kaç kurum henüz direniyor:futbol federasyonu gibi!! 

Hizbullahçılar Karadeniz, Ege ve Akdeniz`e sızmış durumdalar ve iyice yer altına çekildiler.. Hiç dikkat ettin mi? Hizbullahçılar veya diğer bir çok dinci örgüt İzmir`de hiç eylem yapmadı..yapmıyor..

Neden? 

Sakın bir takım malzemeler burdan yurda sokuluyor da ondan olmasın... dikkat edilsin araştırılsın: islamcılar stratejik kurumların bulunduğu bölgelerde yoğunlaşmaya başladılar: Aliağa gibi...!!!!!!!!!! 

Araştırılsın: buraya son bir kaç yılda kaç Ağrılı, Sivaslı,Siirtli ve Vanlı yerleşmiş :Smile: )) ve daha diğerleri... Eh normal sayılmalı: Radikallerin sahibi olduğu yemek şirketleri Ordu`ya (TSK!!!) yemek satıyor. Araştırın bakalım İstanbulğda ki tramvay hatlarının jeton ihalesini alan firmanın sahiplerini!!!!!!!!!!! Van ve Ağrı ile Bingöl,Batman hala çok önemli onlar için..ve yetişmiş bir takım kişiler İstanbulğdan oralara yerleşti(hepsi de oralı)Son dönemde Hatay`a ama özellikle de Antakya`ya kanca atılmış durumda.. Suriye Hizbullahçılar için önemli bir üs durumunda..Ve Suriye pasaportlu pek çok kimse Antakya`da İş!!!!!!!!!!!! yapıyor. PKK`ya gelince: Aslında kimin nereden emir aldığını bile karıştırmış durumdalar..Kimse kimseye söz geçiremiyor ama son olaylar (şemdinli) toparlanmakta olduklarını gösteriyor. şemdinli PKK açısından mükemmel bir organizasyon...Her şey onların tertibi ama kim kimi nasıl inandıracak..Geçmişin referansları o kadar parlak olmayınca ne desen boş.. 

Dikkat: Korucular ve itirafçılar PKK`nın özel ilgi alanı..ama öldürmek amaçlı değil.Kazanmaya çalışıyorlar(2001`den beri)Ve çok da başarılı olduklarını görüyoruz. 

Taktik şu: 

Yasa var nasıl olsa..

Adamları dağda tutmanın şu an taktik ve stratejik pek değeri yok..Kentlerde iyi örgütlenememişlerdi zaten...O halde: yasadan faydalanarak iyi eğitim görmüş adamlarını teslim olmaya özendir.nasıl olsa serbest kalacaklar...Uluslararası rüzgarı da arkana alıp nasıl olsa bir çok itirafçı ve dönmeyi geri kazanmışsın...yumuşak ilişkileri geliştir..dönenleri kurumlarına yerleştir...yani içeriye sızmanın en kolay yolu..

Nasıl olsa yasa var!!! 

Anladın mı? 

Ve şimdi gelelim işin en ilginç boyutuna: 2002`den itibaren Fethullahçı/zamancı haber ajansı bölgedeki haberlerinin çoğunu, PKK`nın haber ajansı DİHA`ya haber sattı-onlardan haber aldı..Ama asıl dikkat çeken konu Diyarbakırğdaki Dehap mitingleri Roj tvde naklen yayınlanıyordu...Yayın kimlerin üzerinden yapılıyordu biliyor musun? Tabii ki Zaman`ın haber ajansı ile(adı aklıma gelmedi şuan)-CİHAN HABER AJANSI- şemdinli savcısının Fethullahçı oldugu söylendi..DTP(zanaların partisi) de bu adama sahip çıktı..ilginç değil mi? Erdoğan`ın "demokratik cumhuriyet"ten bahsettiğini hatırlıyor musun? o tez Apo`ya aittir. Bu başbakanın Apo`dan devşirdiği tek örnek değil.. Dinç,durum sanıldığından daha vahim!... 

Hadi şimdi hep beraber düşünelim. Cumhuriyet Gazetesi ters başlık atmakta haksız mı?

----------

